
Is it just me, or is this founder’s bio machine generated? - matthewsinclair
https://www.vaxport.com/team/dr-gy-mozolowski/
======
matthewsinclair
Very interesting. I just checked back and the bio has been updated [1] over
the weekend. It now makes (more or less) perfect sense.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200704120318/https://www.vaxpo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200704120318/https://www.vaxport.com/team/dr-
gy-mozolowski/)

